# لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم



## نيفين ثروت (10 يونيو 2008)

لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم ..؟!!!



لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم........؟
عندما تفلت أيادي المحبين من بعضهم البعض.. وعندما نسأل لماذا.. يقال لنا: "قسمه ونصيـب".


لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم........؟
عندما يسقط كبار السن .. تحت أقدام كبار الشخصيات .. يطلبه شي معين .. يواصل مسيرته إلى
لقمة العيـش.



لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم........؟
عندما يجر المظلوم إلى ساحة القصاص .. فكم من القهر والذل والحزن الذي يراود صدره .. وصدر من
يعرفون


الحق.لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم........؟
عندما يتخلى اقرب الناس لك .. ويقترب منك ابعد الناس لك .. فكم من الرحم سوف تفتقده .. وكم من
القساوة سوف تنالك ؟؟


لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم........؟
عندما ينتقل الأب والأم إلى مقابر الأموات وأشاهد طفلهما ينشر البسمة على هذه الدنيا تعيسة .. فكم من الحنان قد يفقد؟؟


لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم........؟
عندما نحلم أحلامنا ونتمنى أمنياتنا ..وعندما نكبر ونعيش .. تصبح هذه الأحلام والأمنيات .. مجرد ذاكره لم تحدث أصلا.


لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم........؟
عندما تقف أمام باب بيتك ويأتي احد المارين ويسألك عن بيت فلان ..فتقول له : ليس في هذا الحي .. وبعدها يكون جارك .. الجدار في الجدار.


لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم........؟
عندما


يصل قطار الوداع .. لكي يأخذني من من أحب ..فيبقى اسمي ذكرى تمحوها إعصار السنين​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم*

لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم........؟
عندما تفلت أيادي المحبين من بعضهم البعض.. وعندما نسأل لماذا.. يقال لنا: "قسمه ونصيـب".

موووضوع جميل يا نيفااا ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## نيفين ثروت (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم*

ميرسى يا دونتى
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## just member (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم*

*الله على جمال ها الموضوع*
*بجد منتهى الروعة *
*ميرسى يا فينا بجد*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم*

ميرسى يا جوجو يا غالى
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم*



> لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم........؟
> عندما ينتقل الأب والأم إلى مقابر الأموات وأشاهد طفلهما ينشر البسمة على هذه الدنيا تعيسة .. فكم من الحنان قد يفقد؟؟



موضوع جميل اوى يا نيفين يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## mero_engel (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم*

*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل يا نيفين *
*تسلم ايدك حبيبتي *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم*

ميرسى يا كاندى يا حبيبتى يا غاليه
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## وليم تل (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم*

شكرا نيفين ثروت
على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
ودمتى بود​


----------



## meraa (13 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم*

موضوع جميل 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## سيزار (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم*

اه والف اه على دمعه العين التى لا تدمع دموع عاديه .. بل دموع مدممه بدم صاحبها .. لماذا لماذا نبكى فى دنيتنا ولماذا يكون بكائها مر وصعب الى ان يصل الى الدم ..هل تستاهل دنيتنا كدا هل كل شىء فيها ليس له طعم او حلاوه .. فعلا كل شىء غريب فى دنيتنا الارضيه ومهما كانت حلاوه الدنيا فبرضه مره لاتستصاغ فى حلق الانسان المسيحى المؤمن .. دنياتنا مش هنا دنيتنا فوق فى السماء .. فى حضن الاب والذى سوف يمسح كل دمعه من عيوننا .. اذا ف لنفرح فى دنياتنا لان غدا لقاء الرب يسوع

شكرا يا نيفين حقيقى على موضوعك .. رائع بمعنى الكلمه ومؤثر الى ان تدمع عيوننا


----------



## sosana (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم*



> لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم........؟
> عندما يصل قطار الوداع .. لكي يأخذني من من أحب ..فيبقى اسمي ذكرى تمحوها إعصار السنين
> 
> لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم........؟
> ...


ميرسي على الموضوع الرائع ده بجد كلمات تحفة


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم*



> لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم........؟
> عندما
> 
> 
> يصل قطار الوداع .. لكي يأخذني من من أحب ..فيبقى اسمي ذكرى تمحوها إعصار السنين



الله يا فينا كلمات رائعه الاحساس
تحرك القلوب الحجريه وتدمع منها العيون الجافه
ربنا يباركك يا قمر حياتي​


----------



## candy shop (19 يوليو 2008)

*لحظات تنزف فيها العيون دماء*

لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم ..؟!!!



لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم........؟


عندما تفلت أيادي المحبين من بعضهم البعض.. وعندما نسأل لماذا.. يقال لنا: "قسمه ونصيـب".


لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم........؟


عندما يسقط كبار السن .. تحت أقدام كبار الشخصيات .. يطلبه شي معين .. يواصل مسيرته إلى
لقمة العيـش.



لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم........؟


عندما يجر المظلوم إلى ساحة القصاص .. فكم من القهر والذل والحزن الذي يراود صدره .. وصدر من
يعرفون


الحق.لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم........؟


عندما يتخلى اقرب الناس لك .. ويقترب منك ابعد الناس لك .. فكم من الرحم سوف تفتقده .. وكم من
القساوة سوف تنالك ؟؟


لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم........؟


عندما ينتقل الأب والأم إلى مقابر الأموات وأشاهد طفلهما ينشر البسمة على هذه الدنيا تعيسة .. فكم من الحنان قد يفقد؟؟


لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم........؟


عندما نحلم أحلامنا ونتمنى أمنياتنا ..وعندما نكبر ونعيش .. تصبح هذه الأحلام والأمنيات .. مجرد ذاكره لم تحدث أصلا.


لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم........؟

عندما تقف أمام باب بيتك ويأتي احد المارين ويسألك عن بيت فلان ..فتقول له : ليس في هذا الحي .. وبعدها يكون جارك .. الجدار في الجدار.


لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم........؟
عندما


يصل قطار الوداع .. لكي يأخذني من من أحب ..فيبقى اسمي ذكرى تمحوها إعصار السنين 



منقول​


----------



## happy angel (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد: لحظات تنزف فيها العيون دماء*

اللة على مواضعك الجميل اوى اوى ياكاندى

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد: لحظات تنزف فيها العيون دماء*

دايما مواضيعك في غايه الروعه والجمال
احيكي يا مشرفتنا الجميله علي اختاريك ليها
وربنا يبارك ثمرة خدمتك​


----------



## meraa (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد: لحظات تنزف فيها العيون دماء*

يصل قطار الوداع .. لكي يأخذني من من أحب ..فيبقى اسمي ذكرى تمحوها إعصار السنين 

موضوع رائع كالمعتاد يا جميل ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## العيون الجريئة (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد: لحظات تنزف فيها العيون دماء*

مشكور على الموضوع المؤثر


وجعلنا نبكى


----------



## *malk (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد: لحظات تنزف فيها العيون دماء*

*جميل اوى يا كاندى*


----------



## rivo_vovo (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لحظات تنزف فيها العيون دماء*

*حلو اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى

بجد تسلم ايديكى يا طنطىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى*


----------



## فيبى 2010 (20 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لحظات تنزف فيها العيون دماء*

_موضوع جميل اوى ياكاندى

ربنا يعوضك​_


----------



## candy shop (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لحظات تنزف فيها العيون دماء*



happy angel قال:


> اللة على مواضعك الجميل اوى اوى ياكاندى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



ميرسى اوى لزوقك 

بجد بتنورى كل مواضيعى​


----------



## candy shop (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لحظات تنزف فيها العيون دماء*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> دايما مواضيعك في غايه الروعه والجمال
> احيكي يا مشرفتنا الجميله علي اختاريك ليها
> وربنا يبارك ثمرة خدمتك​



انا يا حبيبتى دايما بختار المواضيع اللى عايزه تقول حاجه

بمعنى اصح فيها افاده

بجد اشكرك على تشجيعك دايما 

وكلامك الجميل 

ربنا ما يحرمنى منك يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لحظات تنزف فيها العيون دماء*



meraa قال:


> يصل قطار الوداع .. لكي يأخذني من من أحب ..فيبقى اسمي ذكرى تمحوها إعصار السنين
> 
> موضوع رائع كالمعتاد يا جميل ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



ميرسى اوى يا قمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لحظات تنزف فيها العيون دماء*



العيون الجريئة قال:


> مشكور على الموضوع المؤثر
> 
> 
> وجعلنا نبكى



انا بجد اسفه على البكى

شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لحظات تنزف فيها العيون دماء*



keky قال:


> *جميل اوى يا كاندى*



شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## candy shop (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لحظات تنزف فيها العيون دماء*



rivo_vovo قال:


> *حلو اووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى
> 
> بجد تسلم ايديكى يا طنطىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى*



ريفو حبيبتى اخيرا ظهرت

وكمان نورت الموضوع 

ايه الهنا ده كله

ميرسى يا قمر

ويارب دايما منوره​


----------



## candy shop (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لحظات تنزف فيها العيون دماء*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> _موضوع جميل اوى ياكاندى
> 
> ربنا يعوضك​_



ميرسى يا فيبى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لحظات تنزف فيها العيون دماء*

الله يا كاندى على الكلمات الجميله
ربنا يباركك يا رب​


----------



## candy shop (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لحظات تنزف فيها العيون دماء*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> الله يا كاندى على الكلمات الجميله
> ربنا يباركك يا رب​



شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## just member (23 يوليو 2008)

*رد: لحظات تنزف فيها العيون دماء*


*موضوع فى منتهى الروعة يا كاندى *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## dodi lover (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: لحظات تنزف فيها العيون دماء*

ميرسى يا كامدى يا قمر


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لحظات تنزف فيها العيون دماء*



candy shop قال:


> ​​
> لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم........؟​
> 
> عندما يسقط كبار السن .. تحت أقدام كبار الشخصيات .. يطلبه شي معين .. يواصل مسيرته إلى
> ...


الله ياتاسونى كاندى بجد موضوع جميل اوى
غاية فى الروعة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك الكبيرة لخدمتك يارب دايماً​​


----------



## candy shop (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: لحظات تنزف فيها العيون دماء*



come with me قال:


> *موضوع فى منتهى الروعة يا كاندى *
> *ربنا يباركك*​



شكرااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك المستمر

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: لحظات تنزف فيها العيون دماء*



dodi lover قال:


> ميرسى يا كامدى يا قمر



شكراااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله يا حبيبتى​


----------



## candy shop (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لحظات تنزف فيها العيون دماء*



ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> الله ياتاسونى كاندى بجد موضوع جميل اوى
> غاية فى الروعة
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك الكبيرة لخدمتك يارب دايماً​​



ميرسى اوى يا ماريان على كلامك الجميل

ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر​


----------



## MarMar2004 (24 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لحظات تنزف فيها العيون دماء*

بجد موضوع جميل جدا يا كاندي ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## candy shop (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: لحظات تنزف فيها العيون دماء*



marmar2004 قال:


> بجد موضوع جميل جدا يا كاندي ربنا يبارك حياتك



ميرسى يا مرمر يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أكتوبر 2008)

لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم........؟ 

عندما تفلت أيادي المحبين من بعضهم البعض.. وعندما نسأل لماذا.. يقال لنا: "قسمه ونصيـب". 

لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم........؟ 

عندما يسقط كبار السن .. تحت أقدام كبار الشخصيات .. يطلبه شي معين .. يواصل مسيرته إلى لقمة العيـش.

لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم........؟ 

عندما يجر المظلوم إلى ساحة القصاص .. فكم من القهر والذل والحزن الذي يراود صدره .. وصدر من يعرفون الحق. 


لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم........؟ 

عندما يتخلى اقرب الناس لك .. ويقترب منك ابعد الناس لك .. فكم من الرحم سوف تفتقده .. وكم من القساوة سوف تنالك ؟؟ 


لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم........؟ 

عندما ينتقل الأب والأم إلى مقابر الأموات وأشاهد طفلهما ينشر البسمة على هذه الدنيا تعيسة .. فكم من الحنان قد يفقد؟؟ 


لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم........؟ 

عندما نحلم أحلامنا ونتمنى أمنياتنا ..وعندما نكبر ونعيش .. تصبح هذه الأحلام والأمنيات .. مجرد ذاكره لم تحدث أصلا. 


لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم........؟ 

عندما تقف أمام باب بيتك ويأتي احد المارين ويسألك عن بيت ماجد ..فتقول له : ليس في هذا الحي .. وبعدها يطلع جارك .. الجدار في الجدار. 


لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم........؟ 

عندما 

يصل قطار الوداع .. لكي يأخذني من من أحب ..فيبقى اسمي ذكرى تمحوها إعصار السنين


م ,ن ,ق ,و,ل​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 أكتوبر 2008)

:36_1_4:​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أكتوبر 2008)

خلاص يا فراشه متعيطش 
هجبلك شيكولاته 
مرسىىىىى على مرووورك 
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (30 أكتوبر 2008)

آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه ياااااااااانى
ميرسييييييي يا كوكو على وجع القلب ده هههههههههههههه
بجد موضوع جميييييييل اوى .. ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىى على مرووورك ياميريام
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم........؟
> 
> عندما يصل قطار الوداع .. لكي يأخذني من من أحب ..فيبقى اسمي ذكرى تمحوها إعصار السنين
> 
> ...






*موضوع جميل وحزين 

تسلم ايدك يا كوكو

وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىى على مرووورك  يا مايكل 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## SALVATION (30 أكتوبر 2008)

_



عندما نحلم أحلامنا ونتمنى أمنياتنا ..وعندما نكبر ونعيش .. تصبح هذه الأحلام والأمنيات .. مجرد ذاكره لم تحدث أصلا.​

أنقر للتوسيع...

كلمات جامده جدا يا مان




​_


----------



## sosana (31 أكتوبر 2008)

> *لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم........؟ *
> 
> *عندما نحلم أحلامنا ونتمنى أمنياتنا ..وعندما نكبر ونعيش .. تصبح هذه الأحلام والأمنيات .. مجرد ذاكره لم تحدث أصلا.*
> 
> ...



كلمات جميلة اوووووي رغم الحزن اللي ماليها
تسلم ايدك ياكوكو
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _كلمات جامده جدا يا مان_
> 
> _
> 
> ...


 
مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا تونى
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2008)

sosana قال:


> كلمات جميلة اوووووي رغم الحزن اللي ماليها
> تسلم ايدك ياكوكو
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا سوسنا  
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا كوكو على الموضوع ده بس بجد مؤثر جدااااااااااااااااا ربنا يرحمنا يارب تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىى على مرووورك يا بنت العدرا
نورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## kalimooo (31 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي على الموضوع القوي والحزين
مشكور اخي كوكو
سلام المسيح​


----------



## god love 2011 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع هايل بجد ميرسى ليك كتيررررررررررر على الموضوع تسلم ايدك وربنا معاك ويباركك​​​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> ميرسي على الموضوع القوي والحزين
> 
> مشكور اخي كوكو
> 
> سلام المسيح​


 
مرسىىىىى على مرووورك يا كليم 
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2008)

سيمون يوسف قال:


> موضوع هايل بجد ميرسى ليك كتيررررررررررر على الموضوع تسلم ايدك وربنا معاك ويباركك​​​​


 

مرسىىىىى على مرووورك يا سيمون
نورتى الموضوع  
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------

